

Apple: Always ‘Late’. Never the Bridesmaid - plg
http://mentalfaculty.tumblr.com

======
ZeroGravitas
There's a lot of good things about Apple. One of the worst is this cottage
industry of self-appointed evangelists with their constant need to re-assure
themselves of a reality that gets less recognizable with every retelling.

Remember when Apple swept in late to the social networking party with Ping and
killed Facebook? No, me neither. So much for "never the bridesmaid".

Remember when Steve Jobs removed the floppy disk from his computers and it
went down like a lead balloon? No, hold on a minute, you've probably been told
endlessly about the second time he did this, and how it cemented him as an
infallible prophet of where computing was going, but I'm talking about the
first time he tried it with Next a decade earlier and they had to go back to
floppy disks.

It's bad enough getting fed BS from people with billions in stock options to
protect, and where it's literally their job to put the best possible spin on
things. The amateurs just make it all so much more tragic. There's no
information in these things, anything that doesn't fit the storyline gets
dropped or rewritten, so you're left with nothing (or worse, a false
impression of something). Mostly it's just empty noise though.

------
plg
I think this is not a bad thing actually. Think of the iPod. Lots of devices
pre-dated the iPod, in fact I got a Diamond Rio
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_PMP300](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_PMP300))
for a wedding present. It was horrible. I had a portable CD player and I much
preferred carrying that around and a small pack of CDs than the Diamond Rio
which was difficult to use, difficult to load songs onto, and only held about
30min of music (and only at 128kbit/s at that).

Then the iPod came out and it was basically like Apple announcing to the world
"OK GUYS HERE'S HOW YOU DO IT PROPERLY"

I think the same thing will happen with the iWatch.

AppleTV may take a while longer to negotiate licensing deals etc... but as
Apple showed with music, they can do it. Also they have a head start with
relationships in the business and knowledge of how to negotiate these things.

